# apache und webserver im netzwerk



## mille (3. Februar 2004)

Hey

Ich habe bei mir zu Hause einen Apache Webserver installiert. Wie bekomme ich es hin, dass andere Rechner im Netzwerk über meine IP/Computernamen auf den Apachewebserver zugreifen können?
So das ich Netzwerkintern Webseiten (php) laufen lassen kann. 

Der Apache auf dem Localhost läuft... mir fehlt also noch der Zugriff eines anderen Computers.

Hat da jemand Ahnung?


----------



## Backdraft (3. Februar 2004)

normalerweise sollte er auf http://ipdesrechnersmitapache reagieren.

Wenn nicht häng einfach mal Deine httpd.conf hinten dran.


----------



## Ben Ben (3. Februar 2004)

na lieber nicht, die hat ein paar Zeilen.
Wenn das ganze auf http://localhost klappt und in der docroot Direcotry Definition
kein Allow From 127.0.0.1 steht, sollte prinzipiell jeder Rechner auf den Apache zugreifen können.
Dann kanns meines Erachtens eher sein, dass ne Firewall o.ö. auf dem Serverrechner aktiv ist.


----------



## aquasonic (3. Februar 2004)

Oder er gar nicht am Netzwerk ist...Überprüf mal die Netzwerkeinstellungen...IP und so weiter...Kannst du vom Webserver aus auf andere PC's zugreifen


----------



## BlaBla-HH (3. Februar 2004)

Möglich ist auch die automatische Konfiguration http://127.0.0.1:80 oder 8080. Falls Du nämlich eine Komplettinstallation von Windows auf dem Rechner hast (ich gehe einfach einmal von einem Windowsrechner aus.. *lächel*), dann könntest Du auch schon den den Microsoft Webserver installiert haben, welcher sich automatisch für den Port 80 konfiguriert. Findet Apache bei der Installation schon einen Webserver, nimmt er als Standart 8080.


----------



## der-moe (2. März 2004)

hallo,

ich hab windows2000 und das gleiche problem... bei mir läuft der Apache 1.3.27, aber ich kann von meinem zweiten rechner nicht darauf zugreifen. Wenn ich nur die ip des servers eingebe, komme ich zur datei- und druckerfreigabe, und wenn ich 192.168.0.2:80 bzw 192.168.0.2:8080 eigengebe, kommt "Diese Seite kann nicht angezeigt werden" 

muss ich in der httpd.conf noch was ändern?

Danke schonmal
moe


----------



## IRQ (3. März 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von der-moe _
> *hallo,
> [..]Wenn ich nur die ip des servers eingebe, komme ich zur datei- und druckerfreigabe, [..] *


 Ein http:// davor brauchts natürlich schon.


----------



## der-moe (3. März 2004)

mh, klar.... danke


----------



## Ben Ben (4. März 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von IRQ _
> *Ein http:// davor brauchts natürlich schon. *



quark. wenn kein http:// angegeben wurde geht MSIE / NS standardmässig
von http aus. Brauchst du nur wenn du einen http-Request auf einen Nicht http-Port senden willst.


----------



## IRQ (5. März 2004)

Dann erklär mir mal, warum bei ihm die Datei- und Druckerfreigabe angezeigt wurde.

Aber du hast prinzipiell natürlich schon recht, habs gerade ausprobiert *grins*.


----------

